# New Grease



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/top-shops/cool-tools-use-vehicle-key-to-operate-a-wealth-of-locks-0


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

At $11/tube, I would think it would last for years under any condition: maybe one greasing per decade.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Just might be what the DR. ordered for CV joints?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a good candidate for throw out bearings. Always use hi temp in them, but this could be more universal.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

And I thought I was in "tall cotton" when I use Lucas "Red and Tacky" .........

Three 44s


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Drat...no good for bulldozer tracks! :-(

Bulldozer track grease takes special grease that is why tracks on a dozer have "button zerks" instead of standard grease zerks. If they have them on a dozer you have, they were swapped out and are not factory. That is because the grease is low viscosity...at idle it stays put like grease, but in motion it flows like oil. In other words (0) and not #2 common grease that has thickeners in it. That is so it runs into the shafts on the idlers (and older dozers without seal track rollers...the track rollers). Many dozer owners have swapped out regular fittings used regular grease and found out the hard way what occurs with the tenacious life of a bulldozer track assembly and plenty of steel on steel wear.

Originally the dozer came with a grease gun, a high volume, low pressure grease gun so you don't blow out the idler or track roller seals if equipped with grease zerks. You can still get them, from Alemite, the Rolls Royce of grease guns. They are pricey at $150 but so are idlers and track rollers. Whatever you use...keep it under 2000 PSI or you are screwed.

As for grease, many of you in corn country can find the perfect track grease by using John Deere Corn Head Grease.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

We run a couple of Cat 3T D7's that use the old "track roller grease".

One thing about that stuff ........ if that Alemite gun tips over in the bed of your truck ..... it will be there a while ........ ! What a mess!

I thank member Ruttedfield on the tip about the John Deere grease being a suitable substitute .....sometimes the genuine track roller grease is hard to come by.

Also, in later years, Catepillar invented lifetime rollers and front idlers.

We converted our main rollers to lifetimes on the "sevens" but not the front idlers or the carriers ... still use the alemite gun on those.

Our big cat came with lifetimes on everything. There you use a red dye in your oil and pull a check plug on each unit periodically. The idea with the bright red dye is to alert you to that particular kind of oil leak since your idler or roller won't last long with losing the small amount of oil in each location and no dip stick to pull.

Three 44s


----------

